# Access card - must I give it back?



## TiVoWestchester (Jul 29, 2003)

I purchases a Hughes DIRECTV DVR with TiVo; have been using it for several years. I have cancelled my DIRECTV service. They sent me a postage paid envelope for me to put this unit's access card in it and return it to them. The unit is clearly mine; bought and paid for. What about the access card? Must I return it to DIRECTV? What if someday I decide to go back to satellite? What if I want to sell the unit? Would DIRECTV furnish me or a new user of the unit with a new access card? If anyone has experience in this area, please let me know.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Access cards belong to the firm.


----------



## TiVoWestchester (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe they do and maybe they don't. If you take a DIRECTV TiVo unit out of service in your home......just don't use it......no one asks for the access card back. However, if you pull the plug on DIRECTV then they ask you for the access card back? How many access cards are sitting in machines that are just laying around and not hooked up to the system?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV will generally insist that a new box owner pay for a new access card. Depending on what type of box it is, they can sometimes be convinced to activate the old card. However, as it says on the card, it's property of DirecTV, though they rarely ask for the cards back if not coming along with a box.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Send the envelope back to Direct TV empty and unsealed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Just send them the Access Card. It's no good to your or anyone that you sell your old Tivo to.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If you don't return it.... then they can charge you $300.


----------



## BigMunch (Dec 21, 2009)

Lets hope you sent it back brother !


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVoWestchester said:


> Maybe they do and maybe they don't. If you take a DIRECTV TiVo unit out of service in your home......just don't use it......no one asks for the access card back. However, if you pull the plug on DIRECTV then they ask you for the access card back? How many access cards are sitting in machines that are just laying around and not hooked up to the system?


Interesting...so I guess if I ever cancel my DirecTV altogether, I'd do this:
- cancel ONLY my owned receivers from my account, but do NOT cancel the service altogether (I have both owned & leased receivers)
- wait about a month or two, THEN cancel the entire account, which then I would have to return the lease receivers; presumably, they will NOT try & ask for the cards back from my owned receivers


----------

